# recurrent chemical pregnancies with IVF, PGD normal embryos



## cmbick (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi,

Has anyone had recurrent chemical pregnancies with PGD embryos? I'm 27, was on progesterone for both FET and levels looked. My lining got to 8-9 thickness. I'm wondering what could be causing this? I even wonder if the PGD screening could have in some way damaged the embryos preventing them from being able to continue to develop? At my RE office they were offering free PGD testing to be part of a study. The initial FET (single high grade embryo) we transferred was double blind - RE nor us knew if our embryo had undergone testing. After 1st chemical pregnancy they confirmed that it had and that it was normal. We knew going into our second FET that the embryo that we were transferring was normal (and high grade). I just wonder what could be going on. Can anyone recommend any tests that I should ask for or that I can get done on myself? I've heard of the Natural Killer cell test - not sure where to get that done. Also heard about the clotting disorder test? I wasn't on aspirin for this transfer. For the first one I was on it up until transfer date. 

Thanks for any help or direction and or support!


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Hi, cmbick, I'm sorry for your losses. Chemical pregnancies are devastating. 

You might want to look at this immune FAQ thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0. It also includes information about thrombophilias (clotting disorders). Are you being treated by the NHS, or treated privately? I doubt you'll be able to get recurring miscarriage testing on the NHS, but you can ask your private IVF clinic to order tests for common clotting disorders and immunes. Usually clinics start with "level 1" immunes and thrombophilia testing and then do "level 2" immunes (the so-called Chicago tests) if recurrent pregnancy loss is still unexplained. It might also be worth considering a hysteroscopy, particularly if previous imaging studies have shown any possible submucosal fibroids, endometrial polyps, or structural abnormalities (e.g., uterine septum), just to rule out anything in the uterus interfering with successful implantation. If ultrasound or HSG has shown any indication of hydrosalpinx, it is may be worth having a laparoscopy to check for and remove any hydrosalpinx, as the fluid in them can be toxic to embryos if it leaks into the uterus.

Hopefully your clinic will be willing to help. If not, come back and post again to bump this thread; there are lots of ladies here who have had to fight for these kinds of tests and can offer advice on where to go next to pursue testing.


----------



## cmbick (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi CrazyHorse,

Thanks so much for the information!! I'm actually located in the US and not familiar with NHS? My insurance covered the initial retrieval and first transfer but subsequent transfers are out of pocket. I'm going to request the immunes and thrombophilia testing for a starter- THANKS! I've actually had my fallopian tubes removed d/t suspected hydrosalpinx. They did the salt water uterus exam (not sure the name?) prior to this transfer and everything looked fine. I appreciate any more thoughts or direction. I'll post an update after I talk with the MD to see if he will order the testing for me. Thanks again for your response!!!


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi CMbick, I would get tested for clotting issues. I have factor iv Leiden which causes early miscarriage this was found after I had 2 chemical pregnancies. I was put on aspirin 1 week before transfer and was successful, I got twins I stayed on the aspirin until 34 weeks. I now realise I had been pregnant through my life quite a few times but tests were always negative as the results were too low.

Crazyhorse, you can get recurrent miscarriage tests on the NHS, I was self funding through an NHS hospital and all my testes were free I just paid for treatments. xx


----------

